# SeaSonic P-860 Spulenfiepen



## Malustra (23. Mai 2013)

Halli hallo,

wollte nur mal kurz über das Netzteil berichten.
Ich habe jetzt >3< Sea Sonic P-860 Netzteile gekauft und alle drei Netzteile haben das besagte laute Spulenfiepen.
Ich habe alles mit dem SeaSonic Support versucht, aber geholfen hat am Ende nichts.
Habe auch versucht, die Netzteile an einen anderen PC anzuschliessen um eine Inkompatibilität mit dem Mainboard auszuschliessen
Überall das gleiche.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QWmQKM7v2Q


Ich habe jetzt als Austausch das Corsair AX860 bestellt.
Das basiert ja auf dem P-860 und da bin ich mal gespannt, ob das auch fiept.


Gruß


----------



## Bettlerfield (23. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte das Corsair AX 860 und es hat gefiept    Nun Habe ich Das Seasonic X 850 Gold und da ist ruhe

Hab grad das video gesehen Das AX hatte genau den selben sound aber viel Glück


----------



## Malustra (23. Mai 2013)

Hm.... 
Theoretisch könnte ich ja noch ein Retourformular ausfüllen.
Dürfte ja egal sein, da man die Teile ja eh direkt ausdruckt.

Das verunsichert mich schon.
Ich überlege ob ich doch gegen das Be Quiet 850W tausche.


----------



## Bettlerfield (23. Mai 2013)

Hatte 2 Stück Beide Am Pfeifen das Dritte hab ich ihn ohne es auszupacken zurückgehen lassen und gegen das Jetzige getauscht
Davor hatte ich ein Dark Power 900w Und das Fing nach 2 Jahren an zu pfeifen


----------



## Malustra (23. Mai 2013)

Hm was ist die bessere Wahl??
Das X-850 Gold, oder das Be Quiet P10 850W ?? 
Der Effizienzunterschied dürfte ja absolut irrelevant sein.


----------



## Abductee (23. Mai 2013)

Ich würd das Be Quiet P10 850W nehmen.
-> ein Jahr 48h Vor-Ort-Austauschservice

Der halte von dem halb passiven Lüftermodus des Seasonic gar nichts.
Die Elektronik wird komplett unnötig im eigenen Saft geschmort.


----------



## Bettlerfield (23. Mai 2013)

Mir gefällt Am Seasonix besser das es Vollmodular ist Und der Lüfter abschaltbar ist bis zu einer gewissen temperatur und der geht bei mir selbst bei Tri Fire nur sehr kurz an wenn ich lange crysis 3 ohne vsync spiele z.b.

Das Beqiet ist glaub ich kein Singlerail Netzteil, ich kann aber jetzt nicht wirklich ein vorteil dadurch sehen Bei mir läuft ja auch alles


----------



## Malustra (23. Mai 2013)

Den Hybrid Modus nutze ich eh nicht.
Mir gehts nur um Qualität und Leistungen. ^^
Das P-860 fällt ja aufgrund von permanenten Versagens weg.

Gibts halt die Wahl AX860, X-850 oder P10 850W.
Aber wenn das Corsair auch fiept, bleiben ja nur das X-850 und P10 850W.
Ist nur die Frage wem man nun mehr vertraut.

1 Jahr Vor-Ort-Service ist schon gut, aber dafür ist der Email-Support von Be Quiet mMn. recht langsam und etwas arrogant.
Bei SeaSonic antwortet man innerhalb von 1 Stunde und kriegt auch tag täglich so viele Emails man benötigt und das in einem sehr freundlichen Ton.

Der Effizienzunterschied dürfte ja wurscht sein oder?


----------



## Bettlerfield (23. Mai 2013)

Das merkst du sicher nicht von 80+Gold Auf Platinum

Und ich finde Die kabel beim Seasonix schicker komplett in Schwarz beim P10 ist es ja immernoch wie beim P8 Bunt mit schwarzen netz und blauen steckern usw.


----------



## Malustra (23. Mai 2013)

Hab gerade auch gelesen, dass die aktuelle X-850 KM3 Plattform von anderen Herstellern sicherlich auch als Platinum durchgegangen wäre.
Hat wohl fast identische Werte wie Platinum und ist nur knapp daran gescheitert ^^
Dann kann man es ja als "fast" Platinum betrachten und somit ist das wohl egal.


Also da ich es nicht eilig habe, habe ich jetzt doch als Ersatzartikel das SeaSonic X-850 KM3 gewählt.
Ist jetzt der 4. Durchgang beim Retourendurchgang ausfüllen.
Ich hoffe die denken nicht, dass ich ein bisschen bescheuert bin. 

Aber 7 Jahre Garantie und ein bomben Service.....das hat es mir irgendwie angetan....
Gott möge mir beistehen... 
Ich werde berichten, ob das Netzteil läuft, oder nicht.


----------



## Bettlerfield (23. Mai 2013)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden und hoffe du wirst nach meiner Empfehlung nicht enttäuscht


----------



## ich111 (23. Mai 2013)

Singlerail ist eh der größte Marketingschmarrn, der je bei Netzteilen erfunden wurde: Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail


----------



## poiu (23. Mai 2013)

Betreff Seasonic P860, AX850 und be Quiet P10 850W

im inneren alles Seasonic  

Falls es mit dem KM3 auch Probleme gibt, wenn du dich auskennst verusche mal im Bios Energieeinstellungen zu ändern oder denn Vcore und andere Werte Manuell auf feste größen zu setzen. hilft manchmal. 

Ich kann dir sagen das bei meinem Rampage testsystem mehr oder weniger alle Elektronische Störgeräusche von sich geben, be quiet hat bei den p10 bisher am besten gelöst, trotzdem kommt es da auch vereinzelt wohl zu Problemen. 



@ich111 ja leider bisher waren die Seasonic X auch Multi Rail wurden aber nicht so vermarktet


----------



## Malustra (24. Mai 2013)

Im Bios habe ich alles mögliche getestet ^^
Aber das fiepen kam ja auch bei einem anderen PC.
Meine Hoffnung liegt jetzt beim X-850.
Dannach geht es zu Be Quiet.


----------



## Skyline86 (25. Mai 2013)

Spulenfiepen kommt vor! Auch bei den Premium Produkten! Das könnte daran liegen das einige Fiepende Komponente nicht richtig issoliert wurden mit Gummi oder Folie! 

Das Problem hatte ich bei meine Dark Power Pro 550 Watt P7 auch! habe ein Ersatzteil von Bequiet bekommen, das nicht mehr fiept! Zumindest nicht mehr so deutlich wie davor! Als obei einem Nezteil, da hast du eigentlich immer irgendwelche Spulenfiepen oder ähnliches ! Das lässt sich nicht vermeiden! Vorallem bei Belasstung wie 3D oder Prime!

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2013)

Malustra schrieb:


> Im Bios habe ich alles mögliche getestet ^^
> Aber das fiepen kam ja auch bei einem anderen PC.
> Meine Hoffnung liegt jetzt beim X-850.
> Dannach geht es zu Be Quiet.


 
Versuch einfach mal dein Glück und sag bescheid wie es so ist.


----------



## Malustra (25. Mai 2013)

Skyline86 schrieb:


> Spulenfiepen kommt vor! Auch bei den Premium Produkten! Das könnte daran liegen das einige Fiepende Komponente nicht richtig issoliert wurden mit Gummi oder Folie!
> 
> Das Problem hatte ich bei meine Dark Power Pro 550 Watt P7 auch! habe ein Ersatzteil von Bequiet bekommen, das nicht mehr fiept! Zumindest nicht mehr so deutlich wie davor! Als obei einem Nezteil, da hast du eigentlich immer irgendwelche Spulenfiepen oder ähnliches ! Das lässt sich nicht vermeiden! Vorallem bei Belasstung wie 3D oder Prime!
> 
> Gruß


 
Kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Ich hatte bisher bei noch keinem Netzteil Spulenfiepen, außer bei dem SeaSonic G-550 und P-860.
Beim zweiten G-550 hats geklappt, aber beim P-860 habe ich jetzt >3< verschiedene getestet und überall der selbe Schmarrn.
Vielleicht liegts auch am Zulieferer von Hardwareversand.... die Seriennummern lassen zumindestens auf eine Produktion von Dezember 2012 schliessen.
Bei Corsair Netzteilen z.B. hatte ich sowas noch nie und bei meinen alten BE Quiet Dark Power P7 auch nicht.
Wobei ich mit Be Quiet sehr unzufrieden bin, da die Teile nach Ablauf der Garantie abgeraucht sind.
Ob das nun immernoch so ist...keine Ahnung ^^



Threshold schrieb:


> Versuch einfach mal dein Glück und sag bescheid wie es so ist.



Jo, HWV hat das Paket heute erhalten.
Wenn ich glück habe, dann kriege ich es schon Montag.
Ansonsten Dienstag und dann berichte ich mal. 
Der Effizienzunterschied zum P-860 dürfte ja eh irrelevant sein!
Das X-850 ist ja nur knapp an Platinum vorbei.


----------



## Skyline86 (26. Mai 2013)

Mag sein , nur ich hab was anderes erlebt! Ich finde jedes Netzteil gibt immere was von sich! Vorallem bei Belastung!


Aber man darf das nicht zu sehr Verurrteilen.

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2013)

Skyline86 schrieb:


> Mag sein , nur ich hab was anderes erlebt! Ich finde jedes Netzteil gibt immere was von sich! Vorallem bei Belastung!


 
Kommt immer darauf an. Selbst im Idle fiepen die Seasonic und baugleiche Modelle. Scheint generell ein Problem bei Seasonic zu sein.
Bei den Dark Power Seasonic Modellen ist das auch etwas zu hören. Die Dark Power FSP Modelle fiepen aber nicht.


----------



## Malustra (28. Mai 2013)

Boa Hardwareversand und ihr dämlicher Verfügbarkeitsstatus....
Es waren mindestens 2 Netzteile auf Lager und jetzt plötzlich sind sie alle weg....
Das ist sowas von unlogisch was die da machen.
Jetzt habe ich den Auftrag wieder ganz storniert....
Werde dann wohl zum Be Quiet greifen.


----------



## Malustra (1. Juni 2013)

Joa was soll ich sagen.
Heute kam das SeaSonic X-850 Gold an und auch dieses Netzteil erzeugt ein hörbares Spulenfiepen.

Ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll.
Einerseits heißt es, dass SeaSonic so eine tolle Qualität hat und im Endeffekt sind die Teile alle defekt
bzw. funktionieren nicht so, wie sie sollen.

In meinen Augen ein Armutszeugnis.
Das Netzteil geht also auch wieder zurück und damit hat sich der Fall SeaSonic für mich endgültig erledigt.

Ich schwanke nur noch zwischen Be Quiet P10 850W und Enermax Platimax  850W (Wobei ich bei diesem Netzteil Angst um die Kabellänge habe).


Gruß


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2013)

Seasonic ist halt bekannt dafür dass ihre Netzteile Elektronik Geräusche haben.
Daher sind die Fanless Modelle auch nicht absolut Silent.

Denk daran dass das 850 Watt BeQuiet ein technischer Zwilling des Seasonic Platinum ist.


----------



## Malustra (1. Juni 2013)

Boa es kann doch echt nicht angehen, dass alle guten Netzteile im Prinzip der volle Müll sind?! 
Warum werden die Netzteile dann so in den Himmel gelobt?!
Ist mir schleierhaft.

Was soll man denn dann für ein Netzteil nehmen?!
Ich finde, dass das die totale Ironie ist! 
Die ganzen SeaSonic Netzteile fiepen bzw. sind defekt oder was auch immer.
Fakt ist die sind unbrauchbar, da man von dem fiepen Kopfschmerzen bekommen kann.
Das Be Quiet 850W ist offenbar ebenfalls am fiepen, also auch unbrauchbar....
Und die Corsair Modelle sind ja auch nur SeaSonic Netzteile... lol


Dann stellt sich mir die Frage, was ich dann nehmen soll.
Was will ich dann?! MAOAM?! 
Ich bin echt am verzweifeln, da ist man bereit das beste vom besten zu kaufen und erhält technischen Müll.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2013)

Also das 850 Watt P10 hatte ich schon und Fiepen hatte ich nicht. Das baugleiche Seasonic hat deutlich Elektrogeräusche gehabt.
Versuch das mal mit dem BeQuiet.


----------



## Malustra (1. Juni 2013)

Hm dein Wort in Gottes Ohr 
Es bleibt ja im Prinzip auch nur noch das Be Quiet und Enermax.
Nur beim Enermax habe ich halt echt Bedenken, wegen der Kabellänge.

Na dann auf ein Neues....


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2013)

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Malustra (1. Juni 2013)

Jo, mal sehen wie lang es dauert.
Kanns ab Montag abgeben, dann wird es Dienstag bei HWV ankommen.
Bis die dann endlich das Geld zurücküberwiesen haben....
Ich werde das Be Quiet P10 dieses mal einfach parallel bei Mindfactory bestellen!
Dann muss ich nicht erst auf HWV so lange warten.
Die müssen mir ja auch langsam einen Vogel zeigen.
Wobei ich es interessant finde, dass deren Netzteile ständig aus der Produktion von 2012 kommen.
Komischer Zulieferer?! Wer weiß.
Wird dann wohl im Laufe der kommenden Woche ankommen und dann Berichte ich wieder.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo, 

ich kenne deine Vorgeschichte nicht, deswegen die Frage: Sind die 850W wirklich noetig?

Das mit dem gleichen Hersteller ist so eine Sache. Kommt auf die Serie an.
In deiner gewuenschten Leistungsklasse, lassen viele bei Seasonic herstellen.
Corsair hatte bei der Neuauflage auf Flextronics gewechselt. Enermax stellt selbst her.
Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Artikel.


----------



## Malustra (2. Juni 2013)

Ich betreibe Crossfire mit High End Karten, High End CPU's etc.
Habe dann gern noch ein klein wenig Luft nach oben, damit das Netzteil nicht so laut ackert ^^
Ist ja eine reine Geldfrage und das stört mich nicht.

Ich hatte jetzt >3< verschiedene P-860 und alle haben gefiept.
Nun ebend auch das X-850, welches ebenfalls gefiept hat.
Lustigerweise stammen die ganzen Teile aus der Produktion 2012.

Ich weiß, dass die Corsair AX Modelle z.B. einfach umgelabelte SeaSonic Netzteile sind,
aber die kaufe ich dann natürlich auch nicht, weil mich ja dann vermutlich genau das gleiche Szenario erwartet.

Bei Enermax sind die Kabel zu kurz und demnach bleibt mir nur noch Be Quiet mit dem P10 850W.
Ich will ja schon SeaSonic Technik haben, da die ja gut sein sollen, nur ebend ohne fiepen und wenn das mit dem Be Quiet klappt, dann ist ja alles ok.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Juni 2013)

Malustra schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass die Corsair AX Modelle z.B. einfach umgelabelte SeaSonic Netzteile sind,



Noe die AX760i, AX860i und AX1200i haben Flextronics Innerein. Die 650AX, 750AX und 850AX haben Seasonic Teile.


----------



## Malustra (2. Juni 2013)

Meine ich ja. 
Ich weiß, dass die "i" Modelle nicht von SeaSonic sind, aber die sind ja sicherlich schlechter als die SeaSonic Modelle. 

Edit: Und die haben nur Semipassiven Modus wie beim HX1050, was ich gerade habe, sowas kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus, das nervt tierisch ^^


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2013)

Die "i" Modelle sind von Flextronics und sind nicht so gut wie die von Seasonic. Die Lüftersteuerung kann nicht mithalten.


----------



## Malustra (2. Juni 2013)

Ne, das riskiere ich auch nicht!
Mein HX1050 stört mich schon mit dem ständig laut anlaufenden Lüfter 
Also auf sowas verzichte ich lieber 
Bestelle heute Nacht das Be Quiet P10 850W einfach mal.
Hoffe Mindfactory setzt nicht pünktlich ab 0 Uhr die Preise hoch


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2013)

Dann viel Glück dafür dass es nicht plötzlich 30€ mehr kostet.


----------



## Ryle (2. Juni 2013)

Semipassiv ist sowieso der größte Schwachsinn ever. Und von passiven Netzteilen halte ich auch nichts. Heizt nur das Case deutlich auf und lässt die Elektronik sinnlos schmoren.
Man sollte doch erwarten, dass die Hersteller bei einem 100-200€ Netzteil vernünftige Lüfter einbauen und diese sinnvoll regeln können - aber meist ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall.

Ich bin aber auch bei bequiet hängen geblieben. Seasonic hatte bei mir 2 Chancen bei Rechnern die ich zusammengestellt hatte und beide hatten Coil Whine, Enermax sind mir bis auf die Platimax, welche ich als für zu teuer empfinde, allesamt zu laut und Corsair hat zu viele Ausfälle bzw. arge Serienstreuung was die Qualität anbelangt.

Was hastn du eigentlich mit 850W vor ?!


----------



## Malustra (2. Juni 2013)

Jap, kann ich mittlerweile so teilen die Ansicht.
Also der Netzteilmarkt ist momentan echt am Boden, wie ich finde.
Die Preise sind zwar hoch, aber das ganze Konzept bleibt irgendwie auf der Strecke.
Semipassiv ist nur am rumnerven, vorallem aber dann, wenn man es nicht abschalten kann, WENN es einen stört! 
Das ist bei SeaSonic ja zum Glück anders.
SeaSonic hat bei mir 4 mal in Folge versagt, Enermax ist bei mir zu kurz mit den Kabeln und ich finde die auch etwas teuer für die Leistung und joa.
Corsair war bei mir zwar immer okay, aber die setzen ja momentan auch auf SeaSonic, also fiepen!
Und die "i" Reihe ist ja dank Semipassiver Kühlung ein No Go.


Bin echt auf das Be Quiet P10 850W gespannt, hatte bei Be Quiet immer einen faden Beigeschmack was QUalität und Haltbarkeit angeht! 
Aber da das 850W Modell von SeaSonic kommt und von Be Quiet modifiziert wurde, lässt das auf eine längere Lebensdauer hoffen.


Wie ovben geschrieben nutze ich zwei High End Karten im CF mit High End CPU (I7 3930k) etc. ^^
Ich bastel also auch viel rum, daher will ich mir nach oben hin noch ein wenig Luft lassen.

Gruß


----------



## Ryle (2. Juni 2013)

Hmm jo bei Crossfire kann ich das vertstehen. Was übertaktete 79xx Karten aus der Dose ziehen ist nimmer feierlich. Während die sich Stock noch mit ~550W begnügen können, sind es übertaktet schnell mal 800 und mehr.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2013)

superseijayin schrieb:


> Während die sich Stock noch mit ~550W begnügen können, sind es übertaktet schnell mal 800 und mehr.


 
Woher hast du denn die Zahlen?


----------



## Bettlerfield (5. Juni 2013)

Also ich komm mit den 850w sogar mit 3 karten und dem i7-3930K auf 4,5Ghz hin und die karten liefen bei mir bis 1,1ghz, abgeschmiert ist er nicht vielleicht war es schon hart an der grenze aber glaube dann kaum das du mit 2 karten über 800w kommst


----------



## Malustra (6. Juni 2013)

Nein quatsch, 3 Karten will ich auch nicht.
Mir gehts darum, dass ich das Netzteil nicht voll auslasten möchte.
Die beste Effizienz gibts ja gewöhnlich eh bei 50% Last.
Von der Lautstärke ganz zu schweigen. 
Da muss man ja nichts unnötig provozieren und bei zwei Grafikkarten ist man da schon relativ gut bedient, sodass ebend auch noch etwas Luft besteht. 

Das Be Quiet P10 sollte morgen eintreffen, ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Esinger (6. Juni 2013)

sollte es mit dem neuen netzteil nicht besser werden
dann köntest du das ding mal probieren 800 Watt Cougar GX800v2 Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Malustra (6. Juni 2013)

Be Quiet P10 850W angeschlossen und....Trommelwirbel.....es fiept. 
Allerdings deutlich leiser als die SeaSonic Modelle.

Das ist jetzt nur noch ein ganz leises sanftes fiepen.
Aber dennoch nervig.

Hm...schwere Entscheidung...
Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist die Tatsache, dass die SATA Kabel schlecht durchdacht worden sind.
Total unlogisch.
Der oberste Anschlus ssteckt richtig rum und die ganzen anderen Anschlüsse sind verkehrt herum!
Bem Obsidian 800D werden die anderen AnsChlüsse somit unbrauchbar.
Da muss man dann zwei Kabel nutzen. Fürs Laufwerk und noch mal für die HDD.

So weit läuft alles aber wie gesagt, ein sanftes fiepen ist vorhanden und das nervt mich.
Alleine weil ich es weiß. 
Ich ruf mal Be Quiet an.


----------



## Hollinail (6. Juni 2013)

Malustra schrieb:


> Be Quiet P10 850W angeschlossen und....Trommelwirbel.....es fiept.


 

FIEPEN= 

Dann nimm halt doch ein Enermax! 
Bzgl. der Kabellänge: ENERMAX.DE - Platimax


----------



## Malustra (6. Juni 2013)

Gegen das Wort "fiepen" bin ich langsam allergisch! 
Ist echt heftig, zwar deutlich leiser als bei SeaSonic aber immernoch leicht wahrnehmbar wenn es ruhig ist.
Heuzutage gibts ja echt nurnoch Top Qualität. 

Also ich bin kein Fiesling.
Ich gebe Be Quiet noch eine Chance.
MF hat gesagt ich soll das lieber austauschen lassen.
Werde ich somit machen und das Paket heute noch auf Reise schicken.
Bin dann mal gespannt was der Austausch macht. 

Sollte der Austausch auch wieder fiepen, dann MUSS es wohl ein Enermax werden. 
Wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass die Kabellänge nicht reichen wird.


----------



## Hollinail (6. Juni 2013)

Was hast du denn für ein "mega" Gehäuse?


----------



## Malustra (6. Juni 2013)

Das Obsidian 800D.
Das ist schon recht groß und die Kabel vom Corsair HX1050 / SeaSonic P-860 passen noch gerade so.
Also das ATX Kabel.
Von daher wird das beim Enermax sehr eng.


----------



## Hollinail (6. Juni 2013)

Hat ein Kollege von mir auch, und es passt!

Und bei meinem Haf x passt es auch, also....wayne 

Vor allem aber: RUHE IN DER SCHACHTEL!

(natürlich hinten verlegt)
(Wir beide sind keine Fanboy´s! Sind viel zu alt. )


----------



## Malustra (6. Juni 2013)

Na wenn du sagst, dass das enermax in das Obisidna 800D passt... 
Aber nun gibts erstmal einen BE Quiet Austausch.

Ich melde mich dann!


----------



## Hollinail (6. Juni 2013)

Na dann mal viel Spaß mit dem Tausch-Spiel!


----------



## Verminaard (6. Juni 2013)

Du bastelst doch nur gerne an deiner Kiste rum, gibs zu


----------



## blautemple (6. Juni 2013)

Das tun wir doch alle


----------



## Malustra (6. Juni 2013)

Ich gebe mich geschlagen... 
Ich kann dem Geruch neuer Technik nicht widerstehen! 

Ne, also wenn das Austausch Be Quiet auch fiept, wird es klar Enermax.
Und dann geht das hoffen weiter.

Das Be Quiet was ich bekommen habe, war aber eindeutig Retourware.
Mal sehen, ob ich beim nächsten mehr Glück habe.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Juni 2013)

Deine Ausdauer und Unnachgiebigkeit verdient hier eindeutig eine Menge Respekt 

Aber wenn man eben etwas perfektes haben will, und den Preis auch dafuer bezahlt, das Produkt aber nicht dem versprochenen Entspricht muss man zwangslaeufig so handeln. Alles Andere waere ein fauler Kompromiss.


----------



## Malustra (6. Juni 2013)

Genau so sehe ich das auch! 
Ich kann gar nicht mehr mitzählen, wie oft ich jetzt schon Pakete hin und her geschickt habe!
Das wird eindeutig das Netzteil, was ich mir am härtesten erarbeiten musste... 
Ich finde es ja irgendwo schon ein wenig traurig, dass sowas heutztuage überhaupt nötig ist, wenn man den Firmen als Kunde im Prinzip Geld anbietet,
es aber abgelehnt wird, indem man die Produkte nicht so konzipiert, dass sie auch einwandfrei laufen.

Ich will ja nichts weiter als ein funktionierendes Netzteil, ohne irgendwelche Macken....sonst kann ich mir ja gleich ein 50€ Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## Hollinail (6. Juni 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Aber wenn man eben etwas perfektes haben will, und den Preis auf dafuer bezahlt, das Produkt aber nicht dem versprochenen Entspricht muss man zwangslaeufig so handeln. Alles Andere waere ein fauler Kompromiss.


 
Ich möchte nicht sagen, daß es perfekt ist, aber darum wurde es bei mir nach langem hin und her das Enermax! 
Wenn es perfekt wäre, könnte es Gold sche...n!


----------



## Verminaard (6. Juni 2013)

Wir haben das Gleiche.
Weis nicht warum ich mich damals fuer das entschieden hatte. War so ein Bauchgefuehl. Bis auf den Preis, an den ich im Nachhinein doch mal denken musste, habe ich diesen Kauf bisher nicht bereut.
Wobei die Auswahl damals auch noch nicht so riesig war.
Aber hier muss man aufpassen, das man nicht zu sehr ueber nicht bequiet Produkte begeistert schreibt


----------



## Malustra (6. Juni 2013)

Ich hasse Be Quiet wegen dem arroganten Support eigentlich, aber bis jetzt hat ja nichts anderes funktioniert und bei der Kabellänge vom Enermax hatte ich meine Bedenken ^^
Falls das Austausch Netzteil funktioniert, behalte ich es natürlich.


----------



## blautemple (6. Juni 2013)

Gerade der Support ist extrem gut bei Be Quiet


----------



## Verminaard (6. Juni 2013)

blautemple schrieb:


> Gerade der Support ist extrem gut bei Be Quiet


 
Jeder macht so seine eigenen Erfahrungen.
Wobei die 1 Jahr 48h Vor Ort Umtausch tadellos funktioniert hat.


----------



## Malustra (6. Juni 2013)

Das mit dem Vor- Ort Service finde ich auch super.
Nur per Email war man bei mir leider sehr langsam!
Das hat Tage gedauert.
Und dann waren die Antworten wirklich extrem knapp gehalten, als hätte man absolut kein Interesse daran, mir die Frage zum Produkt zu beantworten.

Das bin ich von SeaSonic anders gewohnt.
Der Walter antwortet binnen Stunden und jedes mal sehr nett und fürsorglich.
An einem Sonntag Abend habe ich mit dem über 4 Emails ausgetauscht und das ist für mich die absolute Endstufe! 

Ich hoffe, dass ich den Support gar nicht erst brauche, wenn es denn ohne fiepen läuft ^^
Meine letzten Be Quiet sind leider gleichzeitig nach Ablauf der Garantiezeit abgeraucht.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2013)

Malustra schrieb:


> Ich hasse Be Quiet wegen dem arroganten Support eigentlich


 
Du bist der einzige den ich kenne der mit dem BeQuiet Support Probleme hatte.


----------



## Malustra (6. Juni 2013)

Zwischenfälle kann es geben 
Ich hoffe mal, dass es nur so rüberkam.
Hatte nämlich gefragt, ob das 850W eine Platine von SeaSonic nutzt, welche modifiziert wurde.
Die Antwort war lapidar.....Es ist unsere Platine. 
Hörte sich für mich ein wenig so an, als möchte man den Namen SeaSonic nicht mit sich in Verbindung bringen. 

Was solls 
Hauptsache die Abwicklungen laufen gut, bin gespannt.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2013)

Was hast du denn erwartet? 
Natürich sagt er dass das ihre Platine ist.
Das sagt Antec auch wenn du die fragst und Corsair wird exakt das gleiche antworten.
Also das sollte doch offensichtlich sein dass genau diese Antwort kommen wird wenn du sowas fragst. 
Genauso kannst du Politiker fragen ob nächstes Jahr die PKW Maut kommt.


----------



## Jolly91 (6. Juni 2013)

Also ich habe zwar das Seasonic X-560, aber das ist absolut ruhig und Spulenfiepen hat es auch nicht. Vor einem Jahre durfte ich es, nach einem Jahr Nutzung, wegen einem Lagerschaden, hat ab und zu gequietscht, zurückschicken, nach 7 Tagen hatte ich ein neues, und das kam aus Deutschland. Was um die 1.100km - 1.500km sein dürften. 

Aber ansonsten kann ich bei Seasonic nichts bemängeln, bis auf das Single-Rail, ich mein, 46 Ampere auf der 12V Schiene schön und gut, aber durchgehen sollten die nicht. 

Ich hoffe mal du findest dein perfektes Netzteil, kommt mir so vor, wie bei meinen Gehäusen damals im August, hatte 3 Gehäuse in 14 Tagen. Corsair Obsidian 650D hatte einen Fabrikatsfehler, retour, dann Lian Li A70Fb, hatte innen zwei tiefe Kratzer, bei DiTech angerufen, 2 Tage später ein neues Lian Li A70Fb als Austausch bekommen. 

Bin mal gespannt, wie das Be-Quiet werden wird.


----------



## Malustra (11. Juni 2013)

Boa ey ich bestelle nie wieder bei Mindfactory.....hab heute den Austausch vom Be Quiet 850W bekommen, weil es ja leicht gefiept hat und kleine Kratzerchen hatte.
Der Austausch hat einen VÖLLIG demolierten Karton und nicht mal verschweißt mit Siegel......wollen die mich verarschen? 
Ich traue mich gar nicht, das Ding auszupacken....


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2013)

Wieso hast du den Vor Ort Austausch von BeQuiet nicht in Anspruch genommen?
Da kommt der DHL Typ mit dem neuen Netzteil direkt zu dir und du gibts ihm das alte mit.


----------



## Malustra (11. Juni 2013)

Weil ich nicht weiß, ob das neue Netzteil dann eventuell auch fiept und das nachher ein generelles Problem ist.
Denn dann kann ich ja nicht mehr vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten und bleibe drauf sitzen. 

Ich habe den Karton gerade geöfnet.
Also was mir Mindfactory da geschickt hat ist eine Frechheit.
Alles reingeballert, die Kabelbinder sind benutzt und verbogen, das ganze Teil riecht nach Zigarette!!!
Das kommt aus einem Raucherhaushalt....Widerlich!
Und das Netzteilkabel wurde mit einem Schießgummi gebunden....lachhaft.

Sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt!
Ich überlege ob ich mir das Netzteil heute direkt im Laden kaufe, ich habe die Nase vom Online-Shopping wirklich voll.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2013)

Ich würde den Karton zurück schicken und mich beschweren.


----------



## Malustra (11. Juni 2013)

Hab es ins Mindfactory Forum gepostet.
Bin mal auf die Antwort gespannt.
Also sowas habe ich wirklich noch nie erlebt.
Zumal das alles nach Zigarette stinkt..das geht ja gar nicht. 
Da sollen die sich jetzt was einfallen lassen sonst können sie ihren Müll zurück haben und ich kaufe im Laden.
Eine schlechte Bewertung gibt esauf jedem Fall.


----------



## Hollinail (11. Juni 2013)

Malustra schrieb:


> Alles reingeballert, die Kabelbinder sind benutzt und verbogen, das ganze Teil riecht nach Zigarette!!!
> Das kommt aus einem Raucherhaushalt....Widerlich!
> Und das Netzteilkabel wurde mit einem Schießgummi gebunden....lachhaft.
> 
> ...



Deswegen kaufe ich persönlich nur beim Hardwarehändler vor Ort, und das seit fast 20! Jahren, und bekomme meist sogar bessere Preise als beim Online-Handel!

Leider hat natürlich nicht jeder diese Möglichkeit!


----------



## Malustra (11. Juni 2013)

Ja naja, ich hab wenigstens Acom in der Nähe und die haben ja auch ganz gute Preise.
MF hat mir jetzt das Angebot mit einem Vorabtausch gemacht.
Also müsste morgen oder übermorgen ein neues kommen und dnan soll ich das jetzige einfach zurückschicken.
Habe das Angebot allerdings nur unter Vorbehalt angenommen, dass ich jetzt auch Neuware erhalte.

Bin gespannt, ansonsten geht beides zurück und dann geh ich vermutlich zu Acom in Laden. ^^


----------



## Hollinail (11. Juni 2013)

Ich drücke dir die Daumen!

Auch das du nicht schon wieder ein Tinnitus-Gerät bekommst!


----------



## Malustra (11. Juni 2013)

Hollinail schrieb:


> Auch das du nicht schon wieder ein Tinnitus-Gerät bekommst!


 

..... 
Also in dem Fall würde ich alles zurückschicken und es dann wohl im Laden kaufen.
Und dann würde ich dem Verkäufer sagen, dass er das vor meinen Augen auspacken und anschliessen soll!


----------



## Hollinail (11. Juni 2013)

Malustra schrieb:


> Und dann würde ich dem Verkäufer sagen, dass er das vor meinen Augen auspacken und anschliessen soll!


 

Tja, und genau so war es bei mir schon mit einem Netzteil. Das NT war


----------



## Malustra (12. Juni 2013)

Hab das P10 jetzt eingebaut und es läuft.
Es ist allerdings eine echte Tortur, dieses Teil zu verbauen.
Der P8 Stecker für das Mainboard ist absolut sinnfrei.
Der Anschluss liegt genau auf der verkehrten Seite.
Beim Obsidian 800D hat es wirklich nur mit Kraftaufwand und biegen noch gepasst.
Also nicht so schön, aber ich behalte es trotzdem.
Das fiepen ist deutlich leiser und aus dem Gehäuse nicht mehr rauszuhören.

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2013)

Deswegen habe ich mir für den ATX Stecker ein Verlängerungskabel geholt.

Aber schön dass du es endlich leise hast.


----------



## Malustra (12. Juni 2013)

Der ATX Stecker passt !
Nur der P8 Stecker für die CPU oben ist blöd.
Weil der Anschluss genau auf der anderen Seite vom ATX Stecker liegt!! 
Somit muss man das Kabel nach links biegen und erst das ganze Netzteil entlang führen um dann nach oben zu kommen.
Das ist eine völlig sinnfreie Konstruktion, da dadurch auch andere Stecker bedeckt werden.
Also wer sich das ausgedacht hat.... Für das Obisdian 800D also eher nicht zu empfehlen. ^^

Habe trotzdem mal Be Quiet angeschrieben und gefragt, ob deren Netzteile immer leicht fiepen, oder ob man es bei Ihnen auch gegen eins tauschen kann,
was definitiv nicht fiept.
Vielleicht geht das ja ähnlich wie bei SeaSonic.
Mal schauen.
Ansonsten gehts jetzt so aber erstmal. 

Wenigstens dreht jetzt hier kein Lüfter mehr ständig auf.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2013)

Ich meine den 8 Pin ATX stecker. 
Wenn ich den 24 Pin meinen würde hätte ich das gesagt. 

Und ich will mein 800D verhökern weil ich es nicht mehr sehen kann. Kann ich dir nur empfehlen.


----------



## Malustra (12. Juni 2013)

Nicht mehr sehen? 
Langweilt dich das?
Irgendwann muss man einfach ohne Grund was neues kaufen oder? 
Geht mir genauso.

Welchen 8 PIN ATX Verlängerungsstecker hast du genommen?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2013)

Nein. Es geht einfach darum dass das 800D in die Jahre gekommen ist. 
Ich habe mir zwar das USB 3 Panel Stück gekaut aber trotzdem ist das nur halbe Sache.

Ich habe die von Bitfenix genommen.


----------



## Malustra (12. Juni 2013)

Wo hasten das gekauft?
Suche was möglichst günstiges.
Die günstigen Kabel dürften sich ja in der Leistung eh nicht von den teuren unterscheiden oder?

NZXT 8-Pin EPS12V Verlängerung 25cm, sleeved schwarz (CB-8P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2013)

Ich habe es im PC Laden gekauft. Lag so im Regal. Ich habe einfach zugegriffen. 
Die Kabel sind alle die gleichen. Vielleicht gibt es Unterschiede bei der Verarbeitung. Keine Ahnung. Ich kenne jedenfalls nur die Bitfenix.


----------



## Malustra (12. Juni 2013)

Achso okay, na dann kann ich ja auch so ein billiges nehmen 
Ist ja dann eh nur eine Optik Sache.

Be Quiet hat mir auch geantwortet.
Laut deren Aussage kann das fiepen von defekten Komponenten kommen, die eine sogenannte "Feedback-Schleife" erzeugen.
Ja aha sehr interessant. 
Deswegen kommt das ja auch schon beim verbinden mit dem Mainboard.
Naja, war zu erwarten, dass der Support schlechter als bei SeaSonic ist.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2013)

Malustra schrieb:


> Be Quiet hat mir auch geantwortet.
> Laut deren Aussage kann das fiepen von defekten Komponenten kommen, die eine sogenannte "Feedback-Schleife" erzeugen.
> Ja aha sehr interessant.


 
Ich sag dir seit Wochen dass der Fehler nicht unbedingt beim Netzteil liegt denn es ist statistisch nicht möglich dass alle Netzteil ausgerechnet bei dir im Eimer sind. 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal Anfangen die Hardware komplett zu wechseln.
Angefangen mit dem Board.


----------



## Malustra (12. Juni 2013)

Mein PC läuft ja.
Das einzige Problem was ich ins ehr unregelmäßigen Abständen habe ist ein 0x124 Bluescreen.
Und den bekam ich, nachdem ich RAM, Mainboard und CPU aufgerüstet habe.
Laut Memtest86+ ist der RAM okay.
Nur beim Board und der CPU konnte ich den Fehler bisher nicht finden.

Fraglich ist nur, weshalb das Corsair HX1050 nicht gefiept hat


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2013)

Malustra schrieb:


> Fraglich ist nur, weshalb das Corsair HX1050 nicht gefiept hat


 
Weil darin minderwertige Komponenten verbaut sind. Die sind halt nicht so empfindlich wie die im Seaonic oder BeQuiet.


----------



## Malustra (12. Juni 2013)

Öh ok 
Naja mich kotzt mein Mainboard/CPU sowieso an.
Ich weiß einfach nicht woher die Bluescreens kommen.
Habe da alles erdenkliche getestet.
Blöd ist nur, dass wenn ich meine CPU zu Intel einschicke, dann habe ich lange Zeit keinen PC mehr. 
Das ist immer blöd.
Hätte ja gesagt, dass ich vom Sandy Bridge-E zum Haswell greife.
Da kriege ich vermutlich sogar noch etwas Geld wieder, aber Haswell soll ja Mist sein.


----------



## Hollinail (12. Juni 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil darin minderwertige Komponenten verbaut sind. Die sind halt nicht so empfindlich wie die im Seaonic oder BeQuiet.


 
Na dann hatte mein altes LC-Power wohl auch empfindliche, hochwertige Komponenten wie Be Diet! und Seasorgnic verbaut, da es auch fiepte und zirpte!


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2013)

Hollinail schrieb:


> Na dann hatte mein altes LC-Power wohl auch empfindliche, hochwertige Komponenten wie Be Diet! und Seasorgnic verbaut, da es auch fiepte und zirpte!


 
Ja aber bei den Schutzschaltungen sparen sie halt.  



Malustra schrieb:


> Das ist immer blöd.
> Hätte ja gesagt, dass ich vom Sandy Bridge-E zum Haswell greife.
> Da kriege ich vermutlich sogar noch etwas Geld wieder, aber Haswell soll ja Mist sein.



Haswell ist schneller als Ivy. Von daher kann es kein Mist sein. 
Außerdem werde ich meinen Rechner ebenfalls verkaufen und dann Haswell anschaffen.


----------



## Malustra (12. Juni 2013)

Aber Haswell soll man doch schlecht übertakten können und die CPU's sollen verdammt heiß werden? 
Da wurde doch relativ viel kritisiert.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2013)

Es wird viel heiße Luft geredet. Das weißt du doch.
Ivy wird laut deren Meinung auch unfassbar heiß und keiner kann sie übertakten.
Trotzdem macht so ziemlich jeder 3770k den ich bisher in der Hand hatte die 4,5GHz problemlos mit.
Bei Haswell ist das nicht anders.


----------



## Malustra (12. Juni 2013)

Naja, zumindestens wärmer als mein I7 3930k wird das Teil ja wohl eher nicht werden oder?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2013)

Malustra schrieb:


> Naja, zumindestens wärmer als mein I7 3930k wird das Teil ja wohl eher nicht werden oder?


 
Nein garantiert nicht. 
Kann auch gar nicht. Der 3930k hat 130 Watt TDP und Haswell nur 84. Und wenn du von den 84 Watt TDP noch die IGP abziehst landest du irgendwo bei 70 Watt.
Mit Übertakten hast du vielleicht wieder die 84 Watt TDP wieder drauf.


----------



## Malustra (12. Juni 2013)

Ich überlege echt, ob ich wechsle.
Kann es sein, dass ich mit dem I7 4770k eine bessere Spieleleistung habe, als beim I7 3930k?
Ich erwarte bei einem Umstieg keine Leistungssteigerung, aber ein Verlust wäre auch nicht schön.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2013)

Der 3930k hat in Games gegen den 4770k nicht den Hauch einer Chance.
Und die 1150 Plattform ist deutlich sparsamer als die 2011 Plattform.
Unter Last wirst du bestimmt 120 Watt weniger haben.


----------



## Malustra (12. Juni 2013)

Oh gott.
Hm, ich entwickle Computerspiele mit Programmen wie 3DGamestudios etc.
Wobei der I7 4770k dafür auch locker reichen müsste. 
Praktisch an diesen Biestern ist natürlich, dass man auch ohne Grafikkarte arbeiten kann, wenn die mal ausfällt. Grr.
Ich denke ich werde wohl wechseln und sowohl Mainboard, als auch CPU einfach einschicken und dann verkaufen.
Ist ja gerade mal etwas mehr als 1 Jahr alt das ganze.
Neupreis bei beiden Teilen liegt bei 723€.
Da müsste ich ja dann noch etwa 500-600€ rauskriegen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2013)

Versuch dein Glück.


----------



## Malustra (12. Juni 2013)

Jo danke ^^
Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem guten Haswell Mainboard.
Das AsRock Z87 Extreme 4 scheint nicht so gut wie der Vorgänger zu sein. Hmm.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2013)

Die Asroock Boards sind alle nicht so pralle beim Z87 Chipsatz.
Ich würde mir das Gigabyte Z87X OC anschauen. für den Preis echt super.


----------



## Malustra (12. Juni 2013)

Gigabyte kaufe ich nur ungerne ^^
Deren Support ist eine Frechheit.
Die waren 2 mal zu inkompetent einen defekten Grafikkartenlüfter zu erkennen und zu reparieren.
Da bin ich mittlerweile echt vorsichtig.

Wie siehts bei der ASUS Reihe aus?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2013)

Malustra schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei der ASUS Reihe aus?


 
Dazu sage ich lieber nichts.  
Aber die Lüftersteuerung ist immer noch die beste von allen Herstellern.


----------



## Malustra (12. Juni 2013)

Ist Asus schlecht geworden??


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2013)

Der Support hat stark nachgelassen.


----------



## Malustra (13. Juni 2013)

Oh oh.
Hab jetzt mit Intel Kontakt wegen dem I7 3930k aufgenommen.
Ich hoffe man kann dieses RMA Zeugs über die abwickeln.
Weiß ja nicht, wie lange sowas dauert. 
Bei Asus dauert sowas ja immer um die 3 Wochen.
Nur mit Gigabyte habe ich ebend auch sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ist nur die Frage, ob AsRock so gut ist, oder auch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2013)

Bei Asus kann es auch schon mal 3 Monate dauern.


----------



## blautemple (13. Juni 2013)

Wenn du Glück hast


----------



## Malustra (13. Juni 2013)

lol naja letzte mal ging es in 3 Wochen 
Ich hoffe bloß, dass es bei Intel nicht so lang dauert hmpf. 
Schon blöd ohne PC.
Kaputtes Mainboard und kaputte CPU ist immer das schlimmste was passieren kann.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2013)

Malustra schrieb:


> Kaputtes Mainboard und kaputte CPU ist immer das schlimmste was passieren kann.


 
Ein ausgebranntes Zimmer weil das Netzteil hochgegangen ist, ist auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Malustra (13. Juni 2013)

Joa das macht auch Spaß 
Aber ansonsten sind die anderen Teile halt nicht soo schlimm, weil man da besseren Ersatz findet.


----------

